# Non-TTR Drivers Who Say......



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"oh, but you can only put the roof down for 2 weeks a year, so thats the reason I didn't buy one......"

FUCK OFF

I don't know what (if any) soft top cars you are used to, but unless you've lived with a TT Roadster through 4 seasons, how the fuck can you even begin to comment on how "suitable" or "practical" it is.....

Its a wonder anyone buys a TTR north of (say) Birmingham, because obviously the weather up there is SO much fouler than "dahn sarf" to the extent that leaving the house without an umbrella is like leaving Moss Side with your wallet......

Anyway.... I guess I'm pretty extreme inasmuch as drizzle and light showers don't put me off being roofless - but even so, it probably only "rains" for maybe 80 - 100 days per year (even in watery Wales) and the British climate has yet to provide me with a day during which the outside temperature is too low to be combatted by the heated seats and hot air blowers.....

But anyway, the point I'm making is simply one of experience. Don't fucking bleat on about "Roadsters are only for sunny days" cos that is absolute bollocks. It doesn't need to be 30 degrees and sunny. 10 degrees and cloudy is fine, 0 degrees and brisk is just as nice as a summers day. But if you tell all the potential new owners that "Roadsters are for summer only" they'll end up like a fucking truckful of Saab / Merc / BMW convertible owners and live with the roof permanently up...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I agree totally.

Also if they don't see the point in having a convertible, then why buy one?! ??? Because then they only moan that they can't put it down.....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, but everyone laughs at you when your roofs down and it's not sunny or warm. 

And they're slower. ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I see what you are saying.. BUT...

I didn't buy one because you can only put the roof down two weeks a year.. :-/

P.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Golf clubs. Thats what put me off.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Dropping the hood ruffles your hair though...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw a guy in a TTR on the m25 yesterday and it just looked wrong. Â A woman would have suited the car much better...

*officially in hiding now *


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James, repeat after me "I must not listen to my 3 wood. It gives bad advice".... 

Seriously, there ARE many reasons for not getting the TTR including power/weight, security, styling, kids seats etc.

My complaint was aimed at people who, in a TTC vs TTR argument quite simply talk utter bollocks by stating that you can only have the roof down on sunny days, and that we only get a couple of them per year, hence owning a soft top car simply isn't worth it.......

My point being, that unless you have lived with one for 4 seasons, how the fuck can you make a judgement as to when you can/cant have the roof down.....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

My hairdresser has a TTR she loves it!!!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

JampoTT,
Gosh, you are REALLY upset about this one! Why?

There are more and more 'soft tops' on the market now - KA, beetle, etc. They are becoming increasingly popular despite our weather. And as I understand, a TTR with heated seats on full is very cosy when the top is down!!

As you know, I have a TTC because I needed back seats for the kids.

Paula

PS Will there be a Welsh meet this Summer?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Dropping the hood ruffles your hair though...


What hair?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I miss my TTR. :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I didn't buy a roadster because it was going to be our only car _and_ we were worried about security.

I would love to put the roof down for just two weeks a year.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I didn't buy a roadster because it was going to be our only car _and_ we were worried about security.
> 
> I would love to put the roof down for just two weeks a year.


That's the reason I had 1st time round. Got a 2nd car now (albeit a small, slow one) and off-street parking.
And I'm paranoid about leaving it places.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

"Soft Top" says it all 4 me.. ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

TTC - beautiful

TTR - ugly

If I'd wanted a soft top I'd have bought an A4


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> TTC - beautiful
> 
> TTR - ugly
> 
> If I'd wanted a soft top I'd have bought an A4


Rubbish. TTC's look nicer when compared to a TTR with the roof up. No question. 
Suppose you did want a soft top. Would you choose an A4 over a TTR assuming you're interested in performance as well as looks?

I've had both, and if I had money to burn I'd have both at the same time. This of course automatically makes me and others who've had both, right when it comes to this argument. 
No really, it does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

> Golf clubs. Thats what put me off.


I did a full-on practical test with the demo car!!

The driver and woods were difficult, but they do sit diagonally in the boot, utilising the recess. The bag can either fit in the passenger seat or get squashed in the boot!!

My last train of thought was......I can always buy a boot rack from the TT Shop (the nice crafted alloy one) and a travel bag cover......voila!! Bags and clubs, safely ON the boot.

I really really love golf.......BUT I LOVE SUN ON MY FOREHEAD MORE ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> "oh, but you can only put the roof down for 2 weeks a year, so thats the reason I didn't buy one......"
> 
> FUCK OFF
> 
> ...


Absolutely Tim. Now, is there a way I can save your animated sig pic, to paste in emails etc?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

yep, just right click on it and choose save picture asÂ ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Rubbish. TTC's look nicer when compared to a TTR with the roof up. No question.
> Suppose you did want a soft top. Would you choose an A4 over a TTR assuming you're interested in performance as well as looks?
> 
> I've had both, and if I had money to burn I'd have both at the same time. This of course automatically makes me and others who've had both, right when it comes to this argument.
> No really, it does.


Not in my opinion. I bought the TT 90% because of looks. Like everyone does, because there are (I think most would admit) better handling and faster cars than the TT for Â£30k, unless you want to mod it.

The A4 isn't a sports car, fair enough, and the 3.0 isn't as quick as the TT, fair enough. No. If I wanted a soft top sports car, I'd buy a Merc SL (which I have done). If I wanted a convertible Audi, I'd buy an A4.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Not in my opinion. I bought the TT 90% because of looks. Like everyone does, because there are (I think most would admit) better handling and faster cars than the TT for Â£30k, unless you want to mod it.
> 
> The A4 isn't a sports car, fair enough, and the 3.0 isn't as quick as the TT, fair enough. No. If I wanted a soft top sports car, I'd buy a Merc SL (which I have done). If I wanted a convertible Audi, I'd buy an A4.


More of the skip v bubble debate!!! I love it!!

Well I wanted a soft top sports car, and there wasn't anything else around Â£30k that came close, apart from the S2000, which I was worried about residuals. As for the coupe if I had a Â£30k voucher for a non-convertible sports, I don't think I would honestly look twice at a TT - Not special enough [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Donna TTR - Roof only appears during heavy snow and torrential downpours when there is a chance that I will be going too slow for the rain to fly over the top of me. ( And I know when this is going to happen, because the spoiler on the carrera in front of me goes in for a nap too!!) - People laughing at me with the roof down in the rain - I don't think so ;D ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

i agree with one of the previous threads just can't be bothered to find it and quote it. If i want a convertible Audi i would get the A4, now thats a good looking convertible, the ttr has been rated as many things such as a womans car, hairdressers car, gay mans car, etc.

These of course are not my personal views but I would not want to be driving a ttr and prople think that i am a puff.

As for the ttc, the rear lines really suit the car, there is extra storage due to the rear seats, I can fit my golf bag and extra's into the boot, and if a bird shits on the roof of the car i don't have to spend all day trying to clean it off.

The only ttr thats looks kinda nice is the raven black one and thats coz the black hood matches the rest of the car. There are some plusses to the roadster but unfortunately can't think of any Â ;D ;D

Oh the rollbars are kinda funky looking, but they aren't as nice as the ones on the bmw z4.

come on peeps give me some abuse!!!! Like rambo i'll take you all on!!!

LOL!!!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

Go on mate say exactly how you feel  

Will remeber all these posts on the next meet


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> i agree with one of the previous threads just can't be bothered to find it and quote it. If i want a convertible Audi i would get the A4, now thats a good looking convertible, the ttr has been rated as many things such as a womans car, hairdressers car, gay mans car, etc.
> 
> These of course are not my personal views but I would not want to be driving a ttr and prople think that i am a puff.
> 
> ...


I agree.

The A4 cab is beautifully proportioned and looks great on the road, especially with the 18" wheels.

Whether one takes it up the chuff as a pastime, or bouffs for a living, is really irrelevant.

S4 cab is annouced. Should be great. Who is going to be the first to order one? Definately butch and manly.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> i agree with one of the previous threads just can't be bothered to find it and quote it. If i want a convertible Audi i would get the A4, now thats a good looking convertible, the ttr has been rated as many things such as a womans car, hairdressers car, gay mans car, etc.
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Oh Dear, I respect your views as my parents always taught me to respect my elders! I am presuming you are OLD!! as anyone under 35-40 who drives a A4 Cab is old before their time ;D  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

An S4 cab might tempt me, but the current one.... nah

Its TT Roadster from the front and "ordinary" from the windscreen backwards...... I'm sure its very nice and comfy but its not my TTR is it!?

Dons, I'm with you on this one


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Â I am presuming you are OLD!! Â as anyone under 35-40 who drives a A4 Cab is old before their time ;D  ;D


....or has friends.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I agree.
> 
> The A4 cab is beautifully proportioned and looks great on the road, especially with the 18" wheels.
> 
> ...


LMAO ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

alisttair, i did say the raven black one looks kinda nice 

Donna i am only 27 (young and fun!!), but I do like to be respected so do so I don't mind


----------

